# 32 inch TV for approx 30 k



## masterkd (Jul 31, 2014)

My dad's 15 years old TV is dead now. So we are planning to get a new one. Please suggest some for approx 30 k.
Please note online purchase is not an option as he lives in a small town and service availability it's poor there. So have to go local.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2014)

masterkd said:


> My dad's 15 years old TV is a almost dead now. So we are planning to get a new one. Please suggest some for approx 30 k.
> Please note to online purchase is not an option as he lives in a small town and service availability it's poor there. So have to go local.



What are the TV's available in local stores?
generally TV's from Philips/Videocon, Onida, Toshiba are cheap.
Plasma TV's are also cheap
Regular new TV's from LG and samsung are expensive and may be out of your range.

Be aware, that prices online are way lower than showroom prices So its better to go to the showroom and get the model number first to compare the specs and features.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 31, 2014)

Below are the models available locally. 

Sony KLV32R422B-33,000
Sony R412B-31,000.00

LG 32LN4900-26,800

Samsung 32H4140-30,500 Samsung 32H4003-25,900

Panasonic A400-30,000

From all these Sony KLV32R422B seems to have best quality. However from the reviews it seems W600A is much better. I am looking for its availability.
How's KLV32R422B?

- - - Updated - - -

W600A is not available locally. 
Please tell me how is Sony KLV32R422B. My dad is more or less finalised this one. As it is my first LED TV I just want to take all the precautions.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2014)

masterkd said:


> Below are the models available locally.
> 
> Sony KLV32R422B-33,000
> Sony R412B-31,000.00
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong but from my last outing ot the sony showroom, the ver 600 is an old one and has been replced by the 700. make sure they are not selling old stock to you.

get the samsung joy plus, reasonably proced but you should get it cheaper in a store. What is the name of the store?


----------



## masterkd (Jul 31, 2014)

Its just a local store in small town. Please do not confuse with my location. I live in Kolkata. My dad lives at Bishnupur, Bankura.
What I find that from the available models there Sony KLV32R422B is the best. But I am a little skeptical about is view angle (89/89)


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 31, 2014)

I have one Sony32R402 in my house, but it has one disadvantage that it doesn't play all the video formats.
The price of 32R412 should be below 30k.
I would highly recommend you to have a look at Samsung 32H5100, it is the latest model + Full HD + plays all the formats.You should get it around 32k or may be less.


----------



## masterkd (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't want to go for FHD as local cables have no HD channels and its still analog. Picture quality will become very bad in FHD.


----------



## Minion (Aug 1, 2014)

masterkd said:


> I don't want to go for FHD as local cables have no HD channels and its still analog. Picture quality will become very bad in FHD.



Get Philips 32PFL5578/V7 if possible its within your budget and has a very good processing engine that will upscale SD content to nearly HD. Don't get Samsung its processing engine that comes with budget models doesn't upscale satisfactorily you will see lots of noise I am a samsung user so i know.


Remember don't buy any outdated models if you face any trouble with tv they will not repair it saying they have stopped production of that model so parts are not available.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 1, 2014)

masterkd said:


> My dad's 15 years old TV is dead now. So we are planning to get a new one. Please suggest some for approx 30 k.
> Please note online purchase is not an option as he lives in a small town and service availability it's poor there. So have to go local.



+1 for suggestion by [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]

If no Full HD required then get something from 4000 OR 3000 series..

Philips 3000 series. Televisions


----------



## masterkd (Aug 2, 2014)

No Philips model was available there. So finally settled with Sony KLV32R422B.
Its good. Dad's very satisfied.
Thanks for all the suggestion guys. I came to know a lot about TVs. As I don't use a TV for last 15 years, its amazing to find out that so many things can be done with a TV now a days.
Really feeling to get one for myself as well.


----------



## Minion (Aug 2, 2014)

Congrats..


----------



## sandynator (Aug 2, 2014)

The person for whom you purchased is happy then other things don't matter much.
Enjoy your new purchase.

Why not post new thread mentioning your requirements??


----------



## masterkd (Aug 3, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Why not post new thread mentioning your requirements??


Nah I am not buying a TV till I am getting married.


----------

